# Tissot Heritage 1973 Navigator Chronograph



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

I stumbled upon this article yesterday, and thought "This isn't half bad..."
I will definitely try it out in person.
What do you all think of this new watch?

Picture taken from the article:

https://www.professionalwatches.com/tissot-heritage-1973-navigator-chronograph/


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

That one had passed me by. Initial impressions are good in terms of the design - it's very appealing for vintage fans like me. On the other hand, $2250 is quite steep for a Tissot, but assuming I could get past that, the 43mm case is way too big for my liking. Shame.


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

Very nice but nearly a direct copy of the original bar the larger 43 mm case compared to 39mm


----------



## shintomagic (Mar 22, 2017)

I like it so much, I'm liquidating the majority of my collection to fund it. It's the 2nd cheapest Swiss panda dial auto chronograph on the market(I'm fairly certain) next to the Hamilton Intra-Matic Auto Chrono. The case finishing looks worlds better than the Hamilton and about the sizing since it's that cushion case it's going to wear smaller than the 43mm implies. Plus I love Tissot, it's generally great bang for your buck. I'm excited for it tbh!


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm on the fence about the price though

Anyone has it yet to share some wrist shots? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)

It's a nice watch, but I do believe it is over priced. In my opinion, the best bang for the buck Chrono is this Tissot with the 7750............and less than five hundred bucks.

​
View attachment 14252843


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too much for a Tissot


----------



## Rick-Holland (Jul 9, 2007)

Love it. 
Will get one in June.


----------



## KRJoye (May 7, 2018)

I'm really taken by Tissots new Heritage 1973 chrono, its so retro its yet all new. They really nailed the design, however like others mentioned price is a little steep for a Tissot. Hopefully a gray market dealer will nab a few and offer more affordable pricing. It also would be nice if Tissot offered a bracelet option, if not a stainless vollmer rally bracelet would take the 1973 to the next level. This new 1973 even trumps the rare TISSOT T-Sport PRS516 Automatic Chronograph T91.1.417.31 (White Dial) I'm determined to snag some day.

Hoping one of these fine Tissots will find their way into my watch box soon.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

walked past my AD today and it was in the window - WOW - jumped out at me - all class - wonderful dial and beautifully polished/brushed case - the little orange coloured accents were perfect - looked awesome

quickly googled the price and thought OUCH 
Up to a £1000 I would have walked in and bought it on the spot but £1700? too much I think
just cant get my head around 1700 for a Tissot, even this wonderful Tissot


----------



## KRJoye (May 7, 2018)

yes major sticker shock for a Tissot


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

The price is alright for a panda dial chrono limited edition , but valjoux 7753 is a deal breaker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

What's with 7753?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Wahlaoeh said:


> What's with 7753?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Need a pin to adjust date, and I dislike the date window at 4oclock position

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRJoye (May 7, 2018)

Sweeeeeet they really nailed the retro look. What's the power reserve on this 7753?


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

KRJoye said:


> Sweeeeeet they really nailed the retro look. What's the power reserve on this 7753?


It has 46 hrs power reserve , 28.8k vph , pretty neat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

did you buy? what about date/pin issue?


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

In the flesh the inner bezel is too thick IMO, making the cream dial look small, it looks a bit lost in the case. If they bring out a version with a black dial then the wide bezel will not be so apparent.


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Simon said:


> did you buy? what about date/pin issue?


Beside the pin adjustment, another thing I loath is the butterfly clasp, it's made out of plastic, not steel. the calf leather quality is spot on but it is pretty damn hard to adjust to sit tight on my wrist when the clasp is awkwardly curved against my wrist. 
I tried to compromise the shortcomings, but wearing it was a joke. I gave up buying it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

Plastic butterfly clasp??

For that price point, goodness

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Wahlaoeh said:


> Plastic butterfly clasp??
> 
> For that price point, goodness
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Yes, it shocked me too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRJoye (May 7, 2018)

They need to have a bracelet option, the strap would stay in the box(for me) anyways.


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

KRJoye said:


> They need to have a bracelet option, the strap would stay in the box(for me) anyways.


Agreed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

I've handled it in the flesh

The clasp is stainless steel. But the watch is overall too big and chunky for me.

Wallet is safe! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick-Holland (Jul 9, 2007)

This is mine. 
New strap arrived today. 
Love this combo.


----------



## lonislan (Nov 5, 2018)

Beautiful Tissot!!


----------



## KRJoye (May 7, 2018)

That is a real looker, lucky guy!


----------



## Rick-Holland (Jul 9, 2007)

Have one and love it.
Didn't like the black strap so bought a new one.
Looks much better in my opinion.


----------



## KRJoye (May 7, 2018)

Still going to wait tell the price comes down before I pull the trigger.


----------



## SLWoodster (Jul 11, 2015)

It’s awesome. But there is a steep premium for pretty much any automatic with a daytona like or other panda like designs. Any paul newman looking watch commands a premium. Esp one that comes from a storied swiss company. The heuer autavias have been shooting up in price. So have the Seiko pandas. (All vintage though)


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

I can't afford the real stuff so forgive me for asking.... Is there any homages looking like this watch?

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

A homage to a homage watch! I think Seiko and Alpha do a panda with three dials.


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Try Autodromo Prototipo, price around $750-800. It’s a good microbrand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendations! I go Google them

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRJoye (May 7, 2018)

The Tissot is an homage watch to one of their early 70s examples. Many other prestigious brands had similar racing dial layouts Omega, Tag etc. back then also(not saying they copied Tissot). I think most will agree the new `Heritage Navigator' price point is high for a Tissot but compared to competition is very good buy. Most prestigious brands are way over 2K retail for `Ltd Ed' automatic chrono of this caliber.

Sure you can buy micro brand or quartz chronos with similar dial layout but in the long run its usually a wiser investment saving for the better watch.


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Wow, definitely surprised this has a 7753 in it. I assumed it used the same ETA 2894-2 as in their 1948 Heritage. 
I may need to track one down locally and see how it wears. The size is slightly offputting.
Also not sure how SS clasp gets confused for plastic lol


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Just picked it up and am seriously impressed. Well worth the price once you experience it on the wrist.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## KRJoye (May 7, 2018)

Congrats on your acquisition, curious did you have to pay close to retail?


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

KRJoye said:


> Congrats on your acquisition, curious did you have to pay close to retail?


It's doubtful to get this LE piece below retail, the only chance is from authorised dealers, patience pays

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

KRJoye said:


> Congrats on your acquisition, curious did you have to pay close to retail?


Ty and unfortunately had to pay full retail! Doubt there will be much in the way of discounting given it's a popular (according to the Boutique) LE.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## snootydog (Sep 15, 2007)

I bought mine from an authorised Tissot dealer at way under rrp and no it hasn't got a plastic clasp. The clasp was covered in protective plastic as per normal for a new watch though.
Loved this watch from the minute I saw a pic of one and just happened to spot it in a shop window while on holiday.Apart from my Speedmaster it's only the second watch I've bought brand new.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Bravo - beautiful watch - love it - and if you got a reasonable discount then all the better


----------



## KRJoye (May 7, 2018)

Just got back from a Caribbean cruise and could not find a 1973 in any of the watch stores in St Martin or St Thomas. Sure they could order one but best price was 1595.00 shipped from the Tissot Boutique in St Martin. Sure enough was cruising Ebay and found a Jersey watch dealer that accepted my offer for $1501.00 shipped. Watch is brand new MIB full kit. Just arrived yesterday, very pleased with my #418 of 1973.


----------



## snootydog (Sep 15, 2007)

Congratulations, that price beat mine by the equivalent of about $100. Just goes to show these can be bought with a huge discount. Mine is #855


----------



## KRJoye (May 7, 2018)

snootydog said:


> Congratulations, that price beat mine by the equivalent of about $100. Just goes to show these can be bought with a huge discount. Mine is #855


You still got a great deal, enjoy your #855!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Saw it and worn it because I was curious, the watch is indeed big, borderline for my 6.5" wrist, however the execution is excellent, fit and finish are close to a Longines or even the last Omega Speedmaster MkII reissue (thickness too I'm afraid!), so the argument "it's too expensive for being a Tissot" doesn't hold water.

It's the first time I see an elabore' 7753, perlage and decorations are very finely executed, I didn't like the strap but there are many aftermarket options.

I am seriously considering as I love 70s chronographs, they just offered 10% discount from tag price.


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

cuthbert said:


> Saw it and worn it because I was curious, the watch is indeed big, borderline for my 6.5" wrist


Can I suggest buying a mint original? It's houses the Lemania 5100 automatic movement and has a 39mm case, and can be purchased for less than a 'new' 1973!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/tiss...ograph-4927389-post48601097.html#post48601097


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

Duplicate


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

v8chrono said:


> Can I suggest buying a mint original? It's houses the Lemania 5100 automatic movement and has a 39mm case, and can be purchased for less than a 'new' 1973!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/tiss...ograph-4927389-post48601097.html#post48601097


Actually that was a Pre-5100 Lemania movement, the 1341:

bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Lemania 1341

Getting a good Navigator is not that easy, I personally like the new reissue besides the case size, if I am able to get it at reasonable price (20,25% off list) I might get it, it would nicely fit my collection of vintage chronographs from the 70s, I already two Lemania 5100, a Seiko 6138 and a 6139.


----------



## KRJoye (May 7, 2018)

snootydog said:


> Congratulations, that price beat mine by the equivalent of about $100. Just goes to show these can be bought with a huge discount. Mine is #855


Started wearing my new 1973 about 2-3 days a week now, it fits so well on my 7.5" wrist. Its so comfortable, feels very light on the stock strap. Sits surprisingly flat on the wrist for a valjoux 7753 incased watch. I think I'm going to buy a new replacement strap just to throw in the box for future.


----------



## KRJoye (May 7, 2018)

*HEADs UP* all you guys on the fence *$1395 shipped at Jomashop*.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-heritage-watch-t124-427-16-031-00.html


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

KRJoye said:


> *HEADs UP* all you guys on the fence *$1395 shipped at Jomashop*.


Damn it ! You stop these shenanigans !

Jomashop has already taken too much of my money via "sales" :-d


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

|>|>|>

I did it.









My God it´s full of stars.


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

Excellent photography above


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

v8chrono said:


> Excellent photography above


Yes the watch is a looker and it has become my pinup, I am going to write a review, it deserves that.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

The Racing Egg review is out!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/tiss...ng-egg-5080533-post50420279.html#post50420279


----------



## snootydog (Sep 15, 2007)

Trying mine on mesh at the moment.


----------



## snootydog (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

snootydog said:


> Trying mine on mesh at the moment.


I should receive a smarter custom made strap this week.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

New racing strap, perforated leather, tapering from 22mm to 18mm.


----------



## 04z (Mar 20, 2019)

Strap looks great.



cuthbert said:


> View attachment 14733895
> 
> 
> New racing strap, perforated leather, tapering from 22mm to 18mm.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

04z said:


> Strap looks great.


It is.


----------



## snootydog (Sep 15, 2007)

On strap from Heuerville.


----------



## Kasset1975 (Mar 1, 2014)

It's stunning but way too big for me. Shame as I nearly pulled the trigger until I saw how big it was.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm considering selling my 2017 Tag Heueur Autavia and picking up this Tissot 1973 in its place. Does anyone have experience with both? I am specifically interested in how they wear and if the Tissot's rotor is less noisy than the Autavia's rotor.


----------



## KRJoye (May 7, 2018)

I don't own an Autavia (yet ) but I do own several newer 7750 based chronos; Tissot PR516, Heritage Nav 1973, Zodiac Sea Dragon, Alpina Startimer etc. The rotors all make noise if you snap your wrist just right. The 7753 in the 1973 is average noise level and hand winds butter smooth. Probably my best watch for hand winding. Luv the 1973 design and how it wears on the wrist. Depends on your taste, on my 7 1/2 wrist it looks fine. I favor 42-45mm size chronos in my regular rotation.
I also remove the original bands put them in safe keeping(just in case) and put an aftermarket band. I found these rally straps on Ebay for the 1973 look awesome(see pics). Great deal even have `Tissot 1853' stamped in the lining. Just transfer the Tissot deployment clasp and your in business! https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-22mm-G...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Do you by any chance have any wrist shot of your 1973 that isn't super close up? I'd like to get a feeling for what it looks like in the real world. If the rotor noise is average, it should be better than the Autavia. The movement in it is a Seiko movement that Tag Heuer licensed to manufacture in Switzerland. The rotor is pretty loud and sometimes spins over and over and over for about 10 seconds straight. I would miss the column wheel and 80 hour power reserve if I make the switch.


----------



## KRJoye (May 7, 2018)

Try these 7 1/2 Wrist


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks! It looks pretty thick, but it might actually be slightly slimmer than the Autavia because I assume there's a couple mm of crystal sticking out of the top.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

haejuk said:


> Thanks for the reply. Do you by any chance have any wrist shot of your 1973 that isn't super close up? I'd like to get a feeling for what it looks like in the real world. If the rotor noise is average, it should be better than the Autavia. The movement in it is a Seiko movement that Tag Heuer licensed to manufacture in Switzerland. The rotor is pretty loud and sometimes spins over and over and over for about 10 seconds straight. I would miss the column wheel and 80 hour power reserve if I make the switch.


The current movement in the Autavia is not the original 1887 (that was a Seiko 6S outsourced in Switzerland), I heard good thinks about the 01.

I have the Tissot and tried the Autavia, thickness is about the same, L2L is longer in the Autavia but the total diameter is 42 mm, overall the Tissot wears a little larger. The case of the Tissot is more interesting for me with its brushed and polished surfaces, the Heuer is all polished.

I hope it helps.


----------



## moparman89 (Feb 1, 2021)

I have enjoyed the Blue and Black Dials as well. I feel like they do not get as much appreciation.


----------



## listorene12 (Dec 23, 2020)

Nice watch but it would be too big for my wrists.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

moparman89 said:


> I have enjoyed the Blue and Black Dials as well. I feel like they do not get as much appreciation.


Indeed. Surprised to find a lack of other dials in this thread, or that this thread is the only discussion about these watches.


----------



## Dr Doxa (Aug 10, 2006)

Gotta love a Panda dial and 1973 is the year I was born!! Had to have one.


----------

